# Grass question



## cdavis72137 (Sep 20, 2014)

Is there any type of grass a chicken can eat that is deadly to them?..I have a roll around pen and the chickens I have in there I have lost two here lately that up until now seemed healthy.. But suddenly started looking bloated and tail feathers hanging down and then died within a couple days of these symptoms. Any suggestions?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No particular grass I've ever heard of.

Can you provide a ton more information about your flock, breed, age, where they came from? Bloated usually points to ascites, a collection of fluid in the abdomen caused by some sort of infection in the abdomen. 

Did you examine the birds before they died? Did you notice what other differences existed between them and the healthy birds? Were they laying?


----------



## cdavis72137 (Sep 20, 2014)

They are about 7 months. Buff Orpington breed and has not started laying yet. We hatched these eggs from our own stock. The parent stock is in separate pen and I have no problem with them laying nor sickness.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If this happens again you will need to pick the bird up and give it a good look over. Its very difficult to provide any kind of intelligent suggestions without more information.


----------

